# Mr Bee è appena arrivato a Milano. Tutti gli aggiornamenti



## admin (26 Aprile 2015)

Come riportato da Sky, poco fa, Mr Bee Taechaubol è appena arrivato a Milano. Il thailandese, dunque, sembra fare davvero sul serio per l'acquisto del Milan.

Ci saranno sviluppo tra stasera e domani. 

Seguiranno aggiornamenti e notizie.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2015)

E' atterrato lui vero?


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2015)

Bene. In un modo o nell'altro, serviva una bella accelerata.

Adesso vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Aprile 2015)

Così in questo degrado non possiamo rimanere, ben venga Mr Bee.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, poco fa, Mr Bee Taechaubol è appena arrivato a Milano. Il thailandese, dunque, sembra fare davvero sul serio per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> Ci saranno sviluppo tra stasera e domani.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e notizie.



Penso proprio che a breve si saprà tutto, difficilmente riusciranno a non far scappare notizie


----------



## Principe (26 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, poco fa, Mr Bee Taechaubol è appena arrivato a Milano. Il thailandese, dunque, sembra fare davvero sul serio per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> Ci saranno sviluppo tra stasera e domani.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e notizie.



Vendere a gente sbagliata é ancora peggio che rimanere così , staremo a vedere cosa succederà , sarà il campo è la storia a dirlo .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, poco fa, Mr Bee Taechaubol è appena arrivato a Milano. Il thailandese, dunque, sembra fare davvero sul serio per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> Ci saranno sviluppo tra stasera e domani.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e notizie.



Ottimo, in un verso o nell'altro la vicenda Mister Bee si concluderà a breve.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Aprile 2015)

Ben venga e speriamo ci riporti in alto.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Penso proprio che a breve si saprà tutto, difficilmente riusciranno a non far scappare notizie



Speriamo soprattutto che siano notizie decisive, in un senso o nell'altro, perché prima si chiariscono le cose meglio è.


----------



## Davidinho22 (26 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, poco fa, Mr Bee Taechaubol è appena arrivato a Milano. Il thailandese, dunque, sembra fare davvero sul serio per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> Ci saranno sviluppo tra stasera e domani.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e notizie.



mammamia che ansia, un momento pessimo... e ci stiamo giocando LA STORIA. perchè da qui si capirà l'andazzo non solo della prossima stagione, ma di tutta la dimensione del nostro futuro, io sono molto agitato, speriamo bene. Abbiamo sofferto fin troppo


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Vendere a gente sbagliata é ancora peggio che rimanere così , staremo a vedere cosa succederà , sarà il campo è la storia a dirlo .



Immaginate un secondo il Milan che passa a Bee-Doyen... e magari i cinesi che vanno a prendere non so, la Juve per esempio.
Sarebbe DRAMMATICO.


----------



## malos (26 Aprile 2015)

Io voglio vedere il progetto sportivo della nuova proprietà. Fino a quel momento posso solo sperare in meglio.


----------



## Renegade (26 Aprile 2015)

Operazioni simili non le concludi all'ultimo secondo. Se il Milan è in vendita, è stato venduto da mesi e si deve solo rendere pubblica la notizia. Altrimenti non è mai stato in vendita. Poi ripeto, troppa mediaticità da parte di Mr.Bee. E quando ci sono MILIARDI in ballo vige sempre silenzio.

Continuo a sperare in Mr.Lee e nei cinesi poiché Bee e la Doyen significherebbe sprofondare oltre il fosso. Ah, altra cosa; qualora tutte queste notizie su Bee fossero vere, significherebbe che Berlusconi cede solo la minoranza. Quindi tutta fuffa che non servirà a niente.


----------



## The P (26 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bene. In un modo o nell'altro, serviva una bella accelerata.
> 
> Adesso vediamo cosa succede.



Da come si sono sbilanciati con conferme più o meno dirette Marina, Jaap Kalma, Inzaghi, Suma, direi che siamo vicini alla conclusione. Per me non ci vorrà molto per saperne di più e credo sia pressoché tutto fatto.



Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, poco fa, Mr Bee Taechaubol è appena arrivato a Milano. Il thailandese, dunque, sembra fare davvero sul serio per l'acquisto del Milan.
> 
> Ci saranno sviluppo tra stasera e domani.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e notizie.


----------



## just (26 Aprile 2015)

Concordo che non si chiudera domani ma pensare che siamo solo ai preliminari è una cosa da Franco ordine.Ora io non so chi ci sia dietro Mr bee ma certo su di lui sono state scritte tante di quelle castronerie che oggi ne sappiamo meno di ieri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2015)

Basta signori non ne posso ufficialmente più ... Che ci compri chi vuole .. Non possiamo più rimanere in questa situazione di strazio ... A questo punto vado all in ... O la va e la spacca ...


----------



## Iblahimovic (26 Aprile 2015)

ordine ha detto che ci vuole tempo. inutile stuprarsi da soli ad ogni spiffero di vento


----------



## Giangy (26 Aprile 2015)

Quanto tempo ci vuole? Io posso reggiere massimo fino a Giugno, poi basta con questi teatri, prima i dubbi del nano, poi i rinvi di Aprile a Maggio, ogni giorno esce una notizia diversa!


----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2015)

*La Gazzetta: Mr Bee incontrerà domani Berlusconi e vuole chiudere per il 60% del club*


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: Mr Bee incontrerà domani Berlusconi e vuole chiudere per il 60% del club*


----------



## The P (26 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



dove si trova Tifo'o?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2015)

Boh... era sulla Gazza.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: Mr Bee incontrerà domani Berlusconi e vuole chiudere per il 60% del club*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: Mr Bee incontrerà domani Berlusconi e vuole chiudere per il 60% del club*



Beh forse è fatta davvero. Fino a questo momento sono stato pessimista riguardo Bee, però a questo punto...


----------



## Doctore (26 Aprile 2015)

ma scusate la fretta di avere il milan subito puo essere perche ha voglia gia di fare il mercato estivo del 2015?


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma scusate la fretta di avere il milan subito puo essere perche ha voglia gia di fare il mercato estivo del 2015?



Non ci credo molto, secondo me e sopratutto per "evitare un sorpasso".


----------



## The P (26 Aprile 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma scusate la fretta di avere il milan subito puo essere perche ha voglia gia di fare il mercato estivo del 2015?



Ricordate la parole di Maroni? A giugno sapremo tutto. Il Milan entro giugno sarà venduto, c'è da capire come e a chi.

Chiunque lo compri in ogni caso farà mercato, stanno acquistando una società alla deriva, con i tifosi arrivati al limite della sopportazione. Nessuna nuova proprietà può permettersi di arrivare senza fare un mercato con il botto imho.


----------



## Doctore (26 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ricordate la parole di Maroni? A giugno sapremo tutto. Il Milan entro giugno sarà venduto, c'è da capire come e a chi.
> 
> Chiunque lo compri in ogni caso farà mercato, stanno acquistando una società alla deriva, con i tifosi arrivati al limite della sopportazione. Nessuna nuova proprietà può permettersi di arrivare senza fare un mercato con il botto imho.



speriamo...ovviamente non mi aspetto mercati faraonici ma almeno come quelli di napoli e roma.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Aprile 2015)

speriamo di avere buone novità già da domani


----------



## Giangy (26 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> http://images2.gazzettaobjects.it/methode_image/2015/04/26/Calcio/Foto%20Calcio%20
> Pensavo che non si faceva vedere questo Mr Bee, ora sono più ottimista dopo aver visto la foto, per quanto riguarda l'incontro con il nano, resta da capire se si farà questa sera, o domani, di solito se non sbaglio il nano preferisce fare incontri la sera


----------



## Djici (26 Aprile 2015)

Io vorrei sapere quale sarebbe il vantaggio per Berlusconi di tenersi il 40 %.
Dovrebbe partecipare alle spese senza decidere... gia ora non ha voglia di spendere ed e lui che decide.

Secondo me se compra "solo" il 60% non ci possiamo aspettare una campagna acquisti degna di quella che sognavamo fino a ieri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ricordate la parole di Maroni? A giugno sapremo tutto. Il Milan entro giugno sarà venduto, c'è da capire come e a chi.
> 
> Chiunque lo compri in ogni caso farà mercato, stanno acquistando una società alla deriva, con i tifosi arrivati al limite della sopportazione. Nessuna nuova proprietà può permettersi di arrivare senza fare un mercato con il botto imho.


Lotito quando è arrivato alla Lazio si è trovato di fronte una tifoseria arrabbiata con Cragnotti, eppure non ha fatto mai un mercato decente. Credete che un broker sia interessato a rendere il Milan una superpotenza? Bisogna capire chi c'è dietro questo Bee, se ci sono persone che hanno davvero a cuore delle sorti del Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2015)

Quello che non capisco è che Berlusconi aveva detto di aver venduto il Milan. Era stato detto qualche mese fa. Ora questi sorpassi Lee/Bee e concorrenza mi puzzano. 

Speriamo di chiudere alla svelta. Non me ne frega chi.


----------



## The P (26 Aprile 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lotito quando è arrivato alla Lazio si è trovato di fronte una tifoseria arrabbiata con Cragnotti, eppure non ha fatto mai un mercato decente. Credete che un broker sia interessato a rendere il Milan una superpotenza? Bisogna capire chi c'è dietro questo Bee, se ci sono persone che hanno davvero a cuore delle sorti del Milan.



Non credo abbia molto senso fare paragoni tra Milan e Lazio. Se il Milan si sta vendendo a certe cifre e a imprenditori asiatici è perché il Milan ha una storia, dei trionfi, un brand a cui sono affezionati milioni di persone nel mondo. Parliamo di realtà differenti. E' come confrontare la Coca Cola e l'acqua Panna.


----------



## The P (26 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisco è che Berlusconi aveva detto di aver venduto il Milan. Era stato detto qualche mese fa. Ora questi sorpassi Lee/Bee e concorrenza mi puzzano.
> 
> Speriamo di chiudere alla svelta. Non me ne frega chi.



Io credo il Milan sia venduto. Nessun sorpasso, non stiamo parlando di calciatori, certe acquisizioni non avvengono da un giorno all'altro.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere quale sarebbe il vantaggio per Berlusconi di tenersi il 40 %.
> Dovrebbe partecipare alle spese senza decidere... gia ora non ha voglia di spendere ed e lui che decide.
> 
> Secondo me se compra "solo" il 60% non ci possiamo aspettare una campagna acquisti degna di quella che sognavamo fino a ieri.



Avrebbe una sorta di garanzia per la figlia imho.


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: Mr Bee incontrerà domani Berlusconi e vuole chiudere per il 60% del club*




.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Ricordate la parole di Maroni? A giugno sapremo tutto. Il Milan entro giugno sarà venduto, c'è da capire come e a chi.
> 
> Chiunque lo compri in ogni caso farà mercato, stanno acquistando una società alla deriva, con i tifosi arrivati al limite della sopportazione. Nessuna nuova proprietà può permettersi di arrivare senza fare un mercato con il botto imho.




Come faceva Maroni a sapere che a giugno si sarebbe saputo tutto?
Nessuno ha stabilito che il Milan va venduto entro giugno. Il Milan viene venduto (e non svenduto) se ci sono degli acquirenti. 
Perchè Maroni abbia detto "aspettate giugno", significa che c'è già qualcosa di certo e che l'ufficialità sarà data per quel mese. 

Proprio pochi giorni fa, è cominciata stranamente a circolare la data del 5 giugno, corrispondente esattamente alle dichiarazioni di Maroni

In pratica, il Milan non sarà venduto per giugno. 
E' già stato venduto, e a giugno ci sarà l'ufficializzazione.

Vedremo dove si incastra Bee in tutto questo.


----------



## gabuz (26 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Come faceva Maroni a sapere che a giugno si sarebbe saputo tutto?
> Nessuno ha stabilito che il Milan va venduto entro giugno. Il Milan viene venduto (e non svenduto) se ci sono degli acquirenti.
> Perchè Maroni abbia detto "aspettate giugno", significa che c'è già qualcosa di certo e che l'ufficialità sarà data per quel mese.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo. Una società come il Milan non la si vende all'ultimo minuto. Soprattutto non accade quasi mai che ci sia un'asta per la vendita, difatti io penso che in realtà non esistano due contender e che un giorno capiremo il ruolo di Mr. Bee in tutto questo.


----------



## Doctore (26 Aprile 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lotito quando è arrivato alla Lazio si è trovato di fronte una tifoseria arrabbiata con Cragnotti, eppure non ha fatto mai un mercato decente. Credete che un broker sia interessato a rendere il Milan una superpotenza? Bisogna capire chi c'è dietro questo Bee, se ci sono persone che hanno davvero a cuore delle sorti del Milan.



tu speculi sull inter,parma o lazio ma non su un miliardo di euro.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere quale sarebbe il vantaggio per Berlusconi di tenersi il 40 %.
> Dovrebbe partecipare alle spese senza decidere... gia ora non ha voglia di spendere ed e lui che decide.
> 
> Secondo me se compra "solo" il 60% non ci possiamo aspettare una campagna acquisti degna di quella che sognavamo fino a ieri.



Al 40% (il minimo è 35%, se non ricordo male) si ha potere decisionale; ovviamente un potere decisamente inferiore a quello della maggioranza, ma si ha legalmente voce in capitolo.

Berlusconi restando con una quota di minoranza può richiedere e legittimare il ruolo di presidente onorario e la permanenza della figlia Barbara.

Secondo me, le quote di Berlusconi confluiranno poi nell'azionariato popolare.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Una società come il Milan non la si vende all'ultimo minuto. Soprattutto non accade quasi mai che ci sia un'asta per la vendita, difatti io penso che in realtà non esistano due contender e che un giorno capiremo il ruolo di Mr. Bee in tutto questo.



Infatti sta cosa dell'asta non ha mai avuto senso, pure se ci fossero cento persone interessate all'acquisto.
Mica siamo su Ebay.

E' da anni che il Milan è in vendita e Berlusconi si prende tutto il tempo che vuole prima di scegliere a chi cedere la maggioranza.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2015)

*Mauro Suma: "Non credete ai guru presunti dell'informazione che credono di sapere. La trattativa è nelle mani unicamente di Silvio Berlusconi e nessuno può conoscere tutti i dettagli della vicenda. La sensazione comunque è che il presidente abbia sviluppato un canale diretto coi cinesi." *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: Mr Bee incontrerà domani Berlusconi e vuole chiudere per il 60% del club*





Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Non credete ai guru presunti dell'informazione che credono di sapere. La trattativa è nelle mani unicamente di Silvio Berlusconi e nessuno può conoscere tutti i dettagli della vicenda. La sensazione comunque è che il presidente abbia sviluppato un canale diretto coi cinesi." *



Presumo che per cinesi intenda l'altra cordata, quella guidata da Lee.


----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Non credete ai guru presunti dell'informazione che credono di sapere. La trattativa è nelle mani unicamente di Silvio Berlusconi e nessuno può conoscere tutti i dettagli della vicenda. La sensazione comunque è che il presidente abbia sviluppato un canale diretto coi cinesi." *



Se lo dice il Sumaro,dopo Pellegatti e Ordine,vuol dire che con i cinesi sono ai dettagli.
Ah i presunti guru saranno quelli di sky...


----------



## The P (26 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Come faceva Maroni a sapere che a giugno si sarebbe saputo tutto?
> Nessuno ha stabilito che il Milan va venduto entro giugno. Il Milan viene venduto (e non svenduto) se ci sono degli acquirenti.
> Perchè Maroni abbia detto "aspettate giugno", significa che c'è già qualcosa di certo e che l'ufficialità sarà data per quel mese.
> 
> ...



Bravissimo, proprio quello che intendevo.

Per me ci sono due certezza: 

1) Il Milan è stato venduto (siamo ai dettagli di qualcosa, si stanno limando alcune cose, ecc), 
2) E' stato venduto ai cinesi (su questo non ci sono dubbi imho)

Io sono molto tranquillo raga. Aspetto solo di saperne di più perché muoio dalla curiosità.

Ah altra cosa: Barbara resta al suo posto, non ci sarà nessun declassamento di ruolo, scommetterei anche su questo.


----------



## Davidinho22 (26 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Non credete ai guru presunti dell'informazione che credono di sapere. La trattativa è nelle mani unicamente di Silvio Berlusconi e nessuno può conoscere tutti i dettagli della vicenda. La sensazione comunque è che il presidente abbia sviluppato un canale diretto coi cinesi." *



speriamo bene... speriamo bene! c'è da capire se quindi quest'arrivo di Bee sia a questo punto "una mossa disperata", e io lo spero tanto


----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Come faceva Maroni a sapere che a giugno si sarebbe saputo tutto?
> Nessuno ha stabilito che il Milan va venduto entro giugno. Il Milan viene venduto (e non svenduto) se ci sono degli acquirenti.
> Perchè Maroni abbia detto "aspettate giugno", significa che c'è già qualcosa di certo e che l'ufficialità sarà data per quel mese.
> 
> ...



Quello che voleva dire Maroni, secondo Telelombardia era che in estate la famiglia Berlusconi cederà il 30% delle quote del club ad un investitore straniero e un 10-15% attraverso l’azionariato popolare.


----------



## Dany20 (26 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Non credete ai guru presunti dell'informazione che credono di sapere. La trattativa è nelle mani unicamente di Silvio Berlusconi e nessuno può conoscere tutti i dettagli della vicenda. La sensazione comunque è che il presidente abbia sviluppato un canale diretto coi cinesi." *


E Bee che sta facendo stasera?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Non credete ai guru presunti dell'informazione che credono di sapere. La trattativa è nelle mani unicamente di Silvio Berlusconi e nessuno può conoscere tutti i dettagli della vicenda. La sensazione comunque è che il presidente abbia sviluppato un canale diretto coi cinesi." *



Però il Bee atterrato a Milano è in carne e ossa, non è un fantasma.
Quindi la notizia dei "guru" di Sky si è verificata vera, bisogna prenderne atto.
Per ora le chiacchiere sono quelle di Suma.


----------



## Aron (26 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Però il Bee atterrato a Milano è in carne e ossa, non è un fantasma.
> Quindi la notizia dei "guru" di Sky si è verificata vera, per ora le chiacchiere sono quelle di Suma.



L'arrivo di Bee può voler dire diverse cose. Sky ne dà invece un significato monodirezionale.

Secondo me è tutto già deciso coi cinesi, restano solo da definire gli accordi.
Bee in tutto questo cerca di dare un colpo di coda e vedere se può spuntare comunque la maggioranza nel caso di ripensamenti improbabili dei cinesi. Altrimenti confluirà anche lui nell'azionariato popolare o nella cordata cinese.


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> L'arrivo di Bee può voler dire diverse cose. Sky ne dà invece un significato monodirezionale.
> 
> Secondo me è tutto già deciso coi cinesi, restano solo da definire gli accordi.
> Bee in tutto questo cerca di dare un colpo di coda e vedere se può spuntare comunque la maggioranza nel caso di ripensamenti improbabili dei cinesi. Altrimenti confluirà anche lui nell'azionariato popolare o nella cordata cinese.



Può anche significare una mossa disperata da parte di quest'ultimo di sorpassare Mr.Lee,tentativo che spero venga rispedito al mittente senza nemmeno pensarci due volte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2015)

Per me sto Bee è tutta na balla...


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me sto Bee è tutta na balla...



Ci spero con tutto me stesso,come vorrei avere la tua sicurezza.


----------



## sabato (26 Aprile 2015)

Bee=specchietto per allodole!


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2015)

Per me il nano ha venduto da ottobre a Lee e sto Bee è una presa per il C dei giornalai


----------



## Butcher (26 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me il nano ha venduto da ottobre a Lee e sto Bee è una presa per il C dei giornalai



E che è venuto a fa a Milano?


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me il nano ha venduto da ottobre a Lee e sto Bee è una presa per il C dei giornalai



Avevo anch'io questa sensazione,ma allora perchè è a Milano (con tanto di foto)?.E se la foto fosse falsa?


----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2015)

*Ordine: la cordata interessata al Milan non è quella di Lee(che avrebbe altri interessi per conto del governo),ma quella con a capo la Apec foundation*


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Avevo anch'io questa sensazione,ma allora perchè è a Milano (con tanto di foto)?.E se la foto fosse falsa?



Magari si vuole far pubblicità .


----------



## sabato (26 Aprile 2015)

Per me, Silvio vorrebbe vendere all'unico interressato...Lee.
Bee serve a mettere fretta.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ordine: la cordata interessata al Milan non è quella di Lee(che avrebbe altri interessi per conto del governo),ma quella con a capo la Apec fondation*



Chi???


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ordine: la cordata interessata al Milan non è quella di Lee(che avrebbe altri interessi per conto del governo),ma quella con a capo la Apec fondation*



Non era la stessa cosa che diceva il forum sin dall'inizio?,Lee sin dall'inizio è soltanto il referente della cordata o sbaglio?.


----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Non era la stessa cosa che diceva il forum sin dall'inizio?,Lee sin dall'inizio è soltanto il referente della cordata o sbaglio?.



Si quella con Mr Pink,Wanda e Wahaha


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si quella con Mr Pink,Wanda e Wahaha



E non c'era anche l'apec fondation in mezzo? (Ricordo che nell'articolo di Next Magazine era nominata).


----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> E non c'era anche l'apec fondation in mezzo? (Ricordo che nell'articolo di Next Magazine era nominata).



Si l'Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation,ma a sto punto sapete cosa penso, che il Milan è già stato venduto da mesi e per qualche motivo(elezioni regionali?)non è stato ancora ufficializzato


----------



## just (26 Aprile 2015)

Allora. Mr bee Mr lee Apec foundation e quelli di fu yixialing .......vabbè che sono 1,2 miliardi ma metà dei cinesi sta trattando il Milan?


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si quella con Mr Pink,Wanda e Wahaha



Ah, non ricordavo che era quella!


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Si l'Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation,ma a sto punto sapete cosa penso, che il Milan è già stato venduto da mesi e per qualche motivo(elezioni regionali?)non è stato ancora ufficializzato



E questa come la spieghi ?


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E questa come la spieghi ?



Però chi ci dice che sia stata scattata oggi?.


----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E questa come la spieghi ?



Come diceva Ordine,magari è interessato solo ad una quota di minoranza e al business legato allo stadio


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Come diceva Ordine,magari è interessato solo ad una quota di minoranza e al business legato allo stadio



Fila. Era una sua opinione o una sua notizia ?


----------



## ralf (26 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fila. Era una sua opinione o una sua notizia ?



No era una una sua notizia,ma lo diceva settimane fa.La sensazione che mi ha dato è che lui sa già tutto ma non lo può divulgare anche per via delle elezioni amministrative del 31 maggio


----------



## just (27 Aprile 2015)

Scusate ma i cinesi danno 600 milioni a Berlusconi e poi gli dicono fa tu? Dopo che ha ridotto il Milan così con un bilancio da Inter? Chi stabilisce il budget?e se la dirigenza fallisce chi decide?


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> Scusate ma i cinesi danno 600 milioni a Berlusconi e poi gli dicono fa tu? Dopo che ha ridotto il Milan così con un bilancio da Inter? Chi stabilisce il budget?e se la dirigenza fallisce chi decide?



I cinesi che hanno acquistato Infront e Pirelli hanno lasciato gli stessi AD che c'erano prima ovvero Bogarelli e Tronchetti Provera.Stessa cosa avverrà per il Milan con Barbarella AD.Galliani invece per me rimarrà ancora un anno ma lo relegheranno ad un ruolo secondario con meno poteri(rapporti con la lega e diritti Tv).


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Bravissimo, proprio quello che intendevo.
> 
> Per me ci sono due certezza:
> 
> ...



madò pure io non vedo l'ora che venga giugno. 
speriamo che nel frattempo si sblocchi anche la questione per lo stadio, sarebbe una bella combo nuova proprietà + l'ufficialità dello stadio....ma non voglio illudermi. 



Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Non credete ai guru presunti dell'informazione che credono di sapere. La trattativa è nelle mani unicamente di Silvio Berlusconi e nessuno può conoscere tutti i dettagli della vicenda. La sensazione comunque è che il presidente abbia sviluppato un canale diretto coi cinesi." *



frecciata ad alciato e soci ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Mauro Suma: "Non credete ai guru presunti dell'informazione che credono di sapere. La trattativa è nelle mani unicamente di Silvio Berlusconi e nessuno può conoscere tutti i dettagli della vicenda. La sensazione comunque è che il presidente abbia sviluppato un canale diretto coi cinesi." *



Non credo mai ad una parola di quest'uomo, dice solo ciò che gli conviene dire.

Magari ancora non può ammettere che siamo del thailandese, che non gode di grande fama, almeno fino alle elezioni.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2015)

Io sarei curioso di sapere l'opinione dello staff di Milan World su questa persona,mi fido molto più di voi rispetto a molte altre testate giornalistiche,ritenete che sia affidabile?.Ad'oggi sappiamo che probabilmente c'è la Doyen dietro (piccola quota) con dei Cinesi (chi,non si sa) mentre dall'altra parte abbiamo la cordata dove c'è Mr.Lee che fà da tramite ai Cinesi (e sappiamo chi sono),ci sono foto in cui firmano non si sa cosa e dichiarazioni della Camera di Commercio Cina-Italia,io sinceramente credo più in questi qui.


----------



## Aron (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ordine: la cordata interessata al Milan non è quella di Lee(che avrebbe altri interessi per conto del governo),ma quella con a capo la Apec foundation*



Link alla pagina

Qualcuno faccia riprendere Ruiu. E anche Andrea Longoni, che si vantava di aver saputo che la delegazione cinese era andata ad Arcore unicamente per accordi commerciali e non per il Milan.

Che poi comunque Richard Lee è invischiato comunque, non a caso aveva detto _"Io e Berlusconi condividiamo la stessa visione."_

Per me, come ho detto anche precedentemente: Mr. Pink nuovo presidente e azionariato popolare con Zong, Wanda ecc.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ordine: la cordata interessata al Milan non è quella di Lee(che avrebbe altri interessi per conto del governo),ma quella con a capo la Apec foundation*



Direi che tutti i nodi stanno venendo al pettine. Ma noi lo sapevamo da oltre un mese...  

http://www.milanworld.net/dalla-cin...o-3-anni-preliminare-gia-firmato-vt26762.html

E comunque Ordine in questo caso dovrebbe guardare meglio le foto: nella firma con APECF era presente pure Lee.



Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Io sarei curioso di sapere l'opinione dello staff di Milan World su questa persona,mi fido molto più di voi rispetto a molte altre testate giornalistiche,ritenete che sia affidabile?.Ad'oggi sappiamo che probabilmente c'è la Doyen dietro (piccola quota) con dei Cinesi (chi,non si sa) mentre dall'altra parte abbiamo la cordata dove c'è Mr.Lee che fà da tramite ai Cinesi (e sappiamo chi sono),ci sono foto in cui firmano non si sa cosa e dichiarazioni della Camera di Commercio Cina-Italia,io sinceramente credo più in questi qui.



Personalmente ho sempre creduto che la cessione avverrà ai cinesi e che le foto e le prove che abbiamo raccolto diano sufficienti garanzie a tal proposito. Evidentemente in quella occasione, come molti avevano immaginato e come APECF stessa ha confermato, Berlusconi ha firmato degli accordi commerciali/sportivi che sono strettamente collegati alla cessione del Milan ad imprenditori cinesi e probabilmente uno di quelli era già presente (Pink). 

Questa, in definitiva, sarebbe la chiave di volta che stranamente fino ad ora nessuno dei giornali ha voluto/saputo spiegare.


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direi che tutti i nodi stanno venendo al pettine. Ma noi lo sapevamo da oltre un mese...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/dalla-cin...o-3-anni-preliminare-gia-firmato-vt26762.html
> 
> ...



Per questo io dico che sono tranquillo. A quell'articolo non solo ci credo molto, ma si sta anche rivelando molto concreto.

Se ricordate bene c'è scritto che si sarebbe saputo qualcosa di più verso metà aprile non appena si fosse sbloccata la questione stadio (che risulta fondamentale). E infatti si è saputo qualcosina in più appena c'è stato un piccolo aggiornamento legato allo stadio.

Oltretutto abbiamo delle foto dei suddetti che firmano qualcosa.

E abbiamo anche una ex-ragazza di Pink che ha svelato tutto a un giornale per soldi.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

*Alciato continua:"Mr Bee in netto vantaggio sulla cordata cinese, che resta solo sullo sfondo".*


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Direi che tutti i nodi stanno venendo al pettine. Ma noi lo sapevamo da oltre un mese...
> 
> http://www.milanworld.net/dalla-cin...o-3-anni-preliminare-gia-firmato-vt26762.html
> 
> ...



quoto 

sai cosa potrebbero aver firmato il giorno? le bocche cucite sull'affare pena penale 

pero bee non sta scherzando.. non si trolla in queste occasione. può essere che sia usato come esca oppure bee e lee sotto hanno le stesse persone


----------



## Gekyn (27 Aprile 2015)

E se Mr Bee volesse comprare solo la parte che rimarrebbe alla famiglia Berlusconi, trattando proprio quel famoso 35%?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> E se Mr Bee volesse comprare solo la parte che rimarrebbe alla famiglia Berlusconi, trattando proprio quel famoso 35%?



ma infatti è quello che si dice da mesi.. Bee probabilmente vuole una parte del milan .. magari Lee e i cinesi acquistano la maggioranza e poi il nano terrà per se esempio un 20% e venderà un 15% a Bee.. 

ipotizzo le cifre ma sono 3 mesi che le diciamo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

*Secondo il Giornale, Mr Bee vuole incontrare presto Silvio Berlusconi per mostrargli le le linee di credito a garanzia dell'affare, inoltre vuole svelare l'identità degli imprenditori asiatici che supporterebbero l'operazione. Il thailandese vuole acquistare un iniziale 30% per poi arrivare al 70% nel giro di un anno.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Giornale, Mr Bee vuole incontrare presto Silvio Berlusconi per mostrargli le le linee di credito a garanzia dell'affare, inoltre vuole svelare l'identità degli imprenditori asiatici che supporterebbero l'operazione. Il thailandese vuole acquistare un iniziale 30% per poi arrivare al 70% nel giro di un anno.*



*Mr Bee ha da poco lasciato l'hotel dove alloggia: direzione Arcore? Seguiranno aggiornamenti.*


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee ha da poco lasciato l'hotel dove alloggia: direzione Arcore? Seguiranno aggiornamenti.*



un tipo mattiniero


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato continua:"Mr Bee in netto vantaggio sulla cordata cinese, che resta solo sullo sfondo".*



Boh ragazzi, a me non pare proprio uno che si accontenta di un pacchetto di minoranza. 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee ha da poco lasciato l'hotel dove alloggia: direzione Arcore? Seguiranno aggiornamenti.*


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee ha da poco lasciato l'hotel dove alloggia: direzione Arcore? Seguiranno aggiornamenti.*



Vediamo!


----------



## Giangy (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee ha da poco lasciato l'hotel dove alloggia: direzione Arcore? Seguiranno aggiornamenti.*



Mah... speriamo nel meglio possibile!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Aprile 2015)

A me Mr Bee convince sempre di più. Non capisco tutta la negatività di molti qui sul forum, le premesse sono ottime!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

*Nell'attesa di essere ricevuto ad Arcore, Bee fa il turista in pieno centro a Milano.*


----------



## Victorss (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nell'attesa di essere ricevuto ad Arcore, Bee fa il turista in pieno centro a Milano.*


Io mi chiedo una cosa..se mister bee ha collaborato col governo cinese per quanto riguarda la riforma calcio in cina con tanto di foto e dichiarazioni vi sembra possibile che lo stesso si metta contro una cordata cinese che ha l appoggio del governo? Io non credo che nessuno a parte un grandissimo sprovveduto lo farebbe. E questo mister bee mi sembra tutto tranne che uno sprovveduto. Continuo a pensare che il thai sia collaboratore e specchietto per le allodole a servizio della cordata at the same time.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nell'attesa di essere ricevuto ad Arcore, Bee fa il turista in pieno centro a Milano.*



Di sicuro Berlusconi ci vende a chi offre di più.


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Secondo Pellegatti l'incontro tra Mr Bee e Berlusconi avverrà domani e non oggi


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Di sicuro Berlusconi ci vende a chi offre di più.



...a chi offre di più e a chi offre a lui, futuro socio di minoranza, uno scenario di crescita del fatturato a tre-cinque anni che gli consenta di valorizzare la propria quota, e magari di venderla al meglio in futuro. Sotto questo punto di vista l'offerta del consorzio cinese, con il progetto di sviluppo del marchio commerciale del Milan nell'immenso mercato interno, è impareggiabile.


----------



## Pivellino (27 Aprile 2015)

Prevista per oggi una Thai Gang Bang ad Arcore.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nell'attesa di essere ricevuto ad Arcore, Bee fa il turista in pieno centro a Milano.*



*Secondo Sportmediaset l'incontro tra Bee e Berlusconi non avverrà oggi. Nella giornata odierna, dunque, il broker thailandese dovrebbe soltanto dedicarsi allo shopping e visitare la città. Il termine ultimo per presentare l'offerta è giovedì 30 aprile, giorno in cui scadrà il preliminare firmato mesi fa.*


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2015)

pellegatti dice che rimarrà qui fino a giovedì, è capace che lo vediamo allo stadio col genoa...


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

*Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".

A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*



Con Bee siamo alle battute finali. Vedremo se riuscirà nell'impresa (io dico di no). Ad ogni modo bisogna dargli atto di avere una grande forza di volontà. Forse un po' troppo mediatico, ma uno che vuole così fortissimamente il Milan... come si fa a spernacchiarlo? A prescindere da come andrà a finire, nutro grande rispetto nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*


Non lo so, io stento a credere che ci sia un'asta in corso tra Bee e i cinesi, stento a crederci perché il Milan sarebbe già stato venduto ad oggi 27 aprile 2015 qualora Berlusconi avesse seriamente intenzione di mollare.


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*



Sono andato a controllare su Forbes, e non è vero che la madre di Mr Bee è la donna più ricca d'Australia,anzi non c'è neanche nella lista...


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*


Qui i casi sono due: o Alciato sa qualcosa che nessuno sa in virtù dei suoi buoni rapporti con Bee oppure sta mostrando una sicurezza che sfocia nell'arroganza per cercare di sostenere ad oltranza il suo scoop. Ora non dico che stia millantando perchè Bee è a Milano e ciò testimonia come stia facendo sul serio ma personalmente trovo ridicolo definire i cinesi "molto distanti" o addirittura "sullo sfondo". Il 99% dei giornalisti italiani, anche Repubblica che ha sempre portato avanti la pista thai, parla comunque di testa a testa, se non vantaggio di Lee. Alciato invece dà per certo l'affare e sembra trattare con sufficienza altri investitori. Il personaggio non è nuovo a certe sparate ma qui si sta lanciando a folle velocità contro un treno merci in piena corsa. Suicidio professionale?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*



Mistero


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*



*Paolo Maldini è stato fotografato nello stesso Hotel dove alloggia Mister Bee. Presente anche lui al summit?*


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*



Non ci sto capendo più niente, spero solo che tutto questo vada a finire bene e che chi prenda il Milan faccia anche gli interessi del Milan, visto che è chiaro che nessuno vuole mettere soldi senza avere un ritorno economico. Il problema di Bee a mio avviso è che parla troppo, ma al tempo stesso è fumoso e misterioso e soprattutto non mi sembra abbia delle basi così forti come i cinesi, che però dal canto loro sembrano solo una presenza...


----------



## Jaqen (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paolo Maldini è stato fotografato nello stesso Hotel dove alloggia Mister Bee. Presente anche lui al summit?*



Dai è quasi fatta ragazzi.
E questo qua, investirà parecchio.


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*



Tutta questa grancassa mediatica, al limite dell'endorsement, agitata da Sky e Repèubblica, due storici rivali politico-editoriali di Fininvest-Mediaset, che invece ha imposto a tutti i protagonisti di questa vicenda la più assoluta riservatezza... Mah, contento Mr. Bee, contenti tutti.


----------



## Hateley (27 Aprile 2015)

Questo broker non mi convince...meglio i cinesi.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Aprile 2015)

Non capisco perché tutti sperano nell'arrivo dei cinesi e non di Mr. Bee. Allo stato attuale abbiamo solo indiscrezioni e rumors, quindi a mio parere sono ingiudicabili entrambe le cordate.
Chi vivrà vedrà..


----------



## Dany20 (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*


Secondo me è un tipo che ci tiene tanto. Vedremo chi la spunterà.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2015)

Doppio Messaggio,sorry.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2015)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Fatico a capire il ruolo di Mr.Bee in questa vicenda,non capisco se faccia parte dell'altra cordata,se vuole acquistare la maggioranza oppure una quota di minoranza con la maggioranza ai Cinesi.





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché tutti sperano nell'arrivo dei cinesi e non di Mr. Bee. Allo stato attuale abbiamo solo indiscrezioni e rumors, quindi a mio parere sono ingiudicabili entrambe le cordate.
> Chi vivrà vedrà..



Per me parla un pò troppo,non lo riesco a considerare credibile rispetto ai Cinesi che ad mio avviso stanno dimostrando più competenza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*



Speriamo bene  , sono sempre stata dubbiosa ormai lo sono da anni perchè si fanno tante parole ma 0 fatti, però con il fatto che è arrivato a Milano mi fa ben sperare di una buona riuscita, tanto penso che peggio di così non può andare, facciamo 0 mercato mal che ci vada facciamo 0 mercato ma spero che entri in società Maldini e gente serie e vengano cacciati Galliani e co.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Aprile 2015)

Non mi sembra abbia parlato tanto di più di altri.
Se parla più di altri in ogni caso è perché la trattativa è in stadio ultra avanzato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paolo Maldini è stato fotografato nello stesso Hotel dove alloggia Mister Bee. Presente anche lui al summit?*



Boom!


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2015)

Esiste davvero!!!!!!

L'ho visto passare dietro a pellegatti coperto da un ombrello..esiste dunque..Mr Bee è reale


----------



## TheZio (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*



"La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese" 
Vuoi vedere che...


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paolo Maldini è stato fotografato nello stesso Hotel dove alloggia Mister Bee. Presente anche lui al summit?*



Ammazza oh


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2015)

"Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".

A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker".



Già dopo aver letto "sicuramente non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi", ha la mia piena approvazione. E Maldini penso escluda Galliani.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2015)

Vedremo,spero che si concluda con un nulla di fatto e che la spuntino i Cinesi.Se poi sarà lui a comprarci e dimostrerà di avere le risorse finanziarie per riportarci in alto sarò il primo a festeggiare.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alciato a Sky:"Mr Bee è molto in vantaggio sui cinesi e non è troppo distante dal traguardo finale. Mr Bee ieri ha fatto il turista ma da questa mattina sta lavorando per l'acquisizione del Milan. Ieri (come abbiamo già riportato) ha ribadito che il Milan per lui è l'unica opzione. L'incontro con Silvio Berlusconi non c'è ancora stato. La sensazione è che Mr Bee voglia puntare diretto alla maggioranza del Milan. Quindi, niente quote di minoranza. Nemmeno inizialmente. C'è una cordata di cui si sta parlando da tanto tempo ma non sono così sicuro che faccia capo a Richard Lee. Ma posso dire che Mr Bee è molto vicino al traguardo. Quanta voglia ha di investire nel Milan, Mr Bee? Lui è stato trattato come uno straccione ed un impostore. Sua mamma è la donna più ricca d'Australia. La sua famiglia lavora direttamente con il governo cinese. Ha tantissima voglia di Milan. Se non fosse così serio non avrebbe già incontrato Berlusconi ad Arcore una volta. Ed in quell'occasione ha fatto diversi selfie con il Presidente del Milan. Poi, ovvio, Berlusconi venderà a chi offrirà di più. Mr Bee, comunque, vuole tornare a vincere. Subito. Lo staff del suo Milan? Ci sono i nomi già fatti ma non escludo sorprese. Sicuramente, non ci sarà Pippo Inzaghi. Se questa trattativa non dovesse andare a buon fine? Berlusconi dovrebbe pagare una clausola. Ma la presenza di Mr Bee a Milano è un dato importante che fa capire come potrebbe concludersi questa storia".
> 
> A Sky hanno mostrato le immagini della camera d'albergo di Mr Bee. Dimostrando di avere, dunque, un filo direttissimo con il broker.*



Praticamente Bee e Alciato fanno tutto insieme. Le cose sono due : o è tutto quasi chiuso o gli stanno solo facendo tanta pubblicità gratis (o forse no).


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Comunque a sto punto non vorrei che siano i cinesi ad essere stati usati per far uscire Mr Bee e non il contrario...


----------



## malos (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paolo Maldini è stato fotografato nello stesso Hotel dove alloggia Mister Bee. Presente anche lui al summit?*



Ecco già inizio a farmelo piacere mister Bee.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2015)

*Secondo Calciomercato e Sportmediaset, nella giornata di oggi non ci sarà nessun incontro tra Berlusconi e Mr.Bee.*


----------



## sion (27 Aprile 2015)

dicono tutti domani e cmq non oltre giovedi..che e' il termine


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

*Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".

*


----------



## Dany20 (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *


Ci siamo quasi. Sicuramente entro questa settimana ci sarà la svolta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Aprile 2015)

Qua ci giochiamo la nostra storia futura. Speriamo bene, abbiamo già sopportato abbastanza, anzi direi che siamo in credito.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



Abbiamo detto 343943943 volte di quotare le ultime news...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



Stasera sicuramente verra' svelato chi c'e' dietro alla cordata di Bee e la loro offerta ufficiale


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



Dai  prima lui e poi pulizia totale in società.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



daje


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



ci vuole fortissimamente, dai dai dai


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



Magari hanno vietato a Inzaghi di parlare proprio per questo motivo..


----------



## malos (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



Ormai le partite sono uno squallido evento di contorno al susseguirsi delle notizie sulla cessione.
Io mi emoziono solo per queste.


----------



## Black (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



a me questo continuo rinviare ad una data entro la quale dovremo sapere qualcosa di certo mi mette un'ansia.... prima doveva essere per metà aprile, poi per il 25, poi per il 26. Oggi si parla addirittura di Giugno... cioè ragazzi, io ci spero veramente che torniamo ad essere il Milan, e vorrei che ciò avvenisse dalla prossima stagione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



Sul sito de La repubblica trovate tutte le immagini di Bee nell'hotel e fuori, tutte rigorosamente in posa. 

E' come un servizio fotografico completo da nuovo presidente.


----------



## Heaven (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *




Speriamo bene. L'importante è che voglia investire fin da subito molto su mercato.


----------



## franck3211 (27 Aprile 2015)

Alciato ha anche aggiunto che è unico socio e non rappresenta una cordata!!


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paolo Maldini è stato fotografato nello stesso Hotel dove alloggia Mister Bee. Presente anche lui al summit?*



Beh, 1000 punti guadagnati. Questo qua se viene è capace di fare piazza pulita.Ricrea uno staff, ci mette Maldini e spende sul mercato. Su questo non ho dubbi.

*Piccola curiosità sul capitolo cessione: ho sondato l'umore dei tifosi rossoneri nel mondo su Forum e Twitter e Lee risulta essere il preferito solo qui in italia. All'estero non c'è confronto: per Maldini, per la determinazione, per la giovinezza, Bee ha stregato un po' tutti. *



Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *


----------



## The P (27 Aprile 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Alciato ha anche aggiunto che è unico socio e non rappresenta una cordata!!



EDIT: avevo capito il contrario. Ammazza, ha tutti questi soldi Bee?


----------



## Giangy (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



Prima avevo qualche dubbio su Mr Bee, ora che vuole puntare tutto sulla maggioranza subito, sono più convinto di Mr Bee, speriamo che entro la tarda serata si farà questo incontro! Ormai si è arrivati al limite della resistenza di questa disastrosa situazione!


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Paolo Maldini è stato fotografato nello stesso Hotel dove alloggia Mister Bee. Presente anche lui al summit?*



Qualcuno ha visto queste presunte foto?



Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



Adesso che la situazione stadio pare essersi sbloccata dovremmo essere alla stretta finale.


----------



## Djici (27 Aprile 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Alciato ha anche aggiunto che è unico socio e non rappresenta una cordata!!



Questa sarebbe una brutissima notizia... anzi, e quasi impossibile... se come sembra non abbia tutti questi soldi come fa a comprare il Milan da solo ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Beh, 1000 punti guadagnati. Questo qua se viene è capace di fare piazza pulita.Ricrea uno staff, ci mette Maldini e spende sul mercato. Su questo non ho dubbi.
> 
> *Piccola curiosità sul capitolo cessione: ho sondato l'umore dei tifosi rossoneri nel mondo su Forum e Twitter e Lee risulta essere il preferito solo qui in italia. All'estero non c'è confronto: per Maldini, per la determinazione, per la giovinezza, Bee ha stregato un po' tutti. *



Non l'avrei mai detto. È un dato importante.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



Bho, ormai pare fatta


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Aprile 2015)

spero vivamente che non sia da solo....i capitali cinesi sono importanti...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *






franck3211 ha scritto:


> Alciato ha anche aggiunto che è unico socio e non rappresenta una cordata!!



C'e', da solo spenderebbe 750 milioni per l'acquisto della societa' (secondo i dati riportati in questo periodo) piu' le spese, grosse aggiungo io, che dovrebbe fare per rafforzare la squadra? Bah, con questi presupposti Bee non mi convince per niente


----------



## Dapone (27 Aprile 2015)

non so più cosa pensare. 
mi è venuto in mente che potrebbe essere interessato al 20% di Berlusconi.
fuffa?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ci siamo quasi. Sicuramente entro questa settimana ci sarà la svolta.




*Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".

* 

Daje, massimo rispetto per Bee che sta dimostrando di volerci a tutti i costi! Molto curioso di sapere chi ha alle spalle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *


E i cinesi? Vorrei chiarezza.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *
> 
> Daje, massimo rispetto per Bee che sta dimostrando di volerci a tutti i costi! Molto curioso di sapere chi ha alle spalle.



Come hanno riportato precedentemente, Alciato ha dichiarato che Bee non ha nessuna cordata dietro ma agisca per conto suo. A queste condizioni non mi convince molto.


----------



## just (27 Aprile 2015)

Non penso alciato sia uno sparapalle ma sentire con le mie orecchie dire che Mr bee per adesso compra da solo il Milan mi sembra più cosa da ruiu ordine o fedele!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come hanno riportato precedentemente, Alciato ha dichiarato che Bee non ha nessuna cordata dietro ma agisca per conto suo. A queste condizioni non mi convince molto.



Aspettiamo Notizie ufficiali, Trovo Difficile che Bee ci acquisti da solo.


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alessandro Alciato:"Nella serata di oggi 27 Aprile ci potrebbero esserci informazioni importantissime sul futuro del Milan. Il puzzle potrebbe essere completo".
> 
> *



Voglio sapere dove li trova i soldi se c'è una cordata dietro o se compra da solo (come poi?) poi potremo dare tutti dei giudizi definitivi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2015)

*DA SKY : Dopo le ore 23.30 Alciato dirà perché per lui la trattativa è in dirittura di arrivo e ha detto che Bee non è assolutamente un " povero " o un truffatore come qualcuno ha cercato di far credere*


----------



## folletto (27 Aprile 2015)

Ci sto capendo poco, mi auguro solo che il Milan vada in mano a gente seria


----------



## Dany20 (27 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *DA SKY : Dopo le ore 23.30 Alciato dirà perché per lui la trattativa è in dirittura di arrivo e ha detto che Bee non è assolutamente un " povero " o un truffatore come qualcuno ha cercato di far credere*


Cercherò di stare sveglio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *DA SKY : Dopo le ore 23.30 Alciato dirà perché per lui la trattativa è in dirittura di arrivo e ha detto che Bee non è assolutamente un " povero " o un truffatore come qualcuno ha cercato di far credere*



Non so perché ma sono agitato


----------



## Gianni23 (27 Aprile 2015)

Io sono più teso di quanto lo ero nei pre partita di champions, qui ci si gioca il futuro prossimo e a medio termine.


----------



## Hammer (27 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *DA SKY : Dopo le ore 23.30 Alciato dirà perché per lui la trattativa è in dirittura di arrivo e ha detto che Bee non è assolutamente un " povero " o un truffatore come qualcuno ha cercato di far credere*



Se Bee ci acquista da solo siamo fregati.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non so perché ma sono agitato





Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Io sono più teso di quanto lo ero nei pre partita di champions, qui ci si gioca il futuro prossimo e a medio termine.





Hammer ha scritto:


> Se Bee ci acquista da solo siamo fregati.



E' abbastanza inutile essere agitati da ora. Non sappiamo nulla di quello che vogliono fare nè Bee nè l'altra cordata. Le nostre supposizioni lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *DA SKY : Dopo le ore 23.30 Alciato dirà perché per lui la trattativa è in dirittura di arrivo e ha detto che Bee non è assolutamente un " povero " o un truffatore come qualcuno ha cercato di far credere*



.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo che la prende in quel posto Alciato


----------



## Liuke (27 Aprile 2015)

Se Bee ci acquista da solo siamo messi peggio di come siamo attualmente


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Su TL stasera Franco Ordine darà novità sulla cessione del Milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *DA SKY : Dopo le ore 23.30 Alciato dirà perché per lui la trattativa è in dirittura di arrivo e ha detto che Bee non è assolutamente un " povero " o un truffatore come qualcuno ha cercato di far credere*



*Ecco alcune delle foto odierne riportate sul sito Repubblica. In una di queste foto, alle spalle di Bee sembra comparire il giornalista Alessandro Alciato.*


----------



## Hammer (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco alcune delle foto odierne riportate sul sito Repubblica. In una di queste foto, alle spalle di Bee sembra comparire il giornalista Alessandro Alciato.*



O bluffa clamorosamente o è già presidente


----------



## Superpippo9 (27 Aprile 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Cercherò di stare sveglio.



Onestamente tutto quest' astio verso un signore che viene qui con 750 milioni di euro ( 500 spicci e 250 in garanzia bancaria) che dice di voler comprare il 60% del Milan non lo capisco! Si dice che sia un bluff ma intanto è a Milano e fa sul serio e lo fa da mesi... Le altre "cordate " per ora sono solo chiacchiere, almeno per noi tifosi!


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Pellegatti a Milan channel ha detto che l'incontro tra Mr Bee e Berlusconi avverrà mercoledi e non domani


----------



## Superpippo9 (27 Aprile 2015)

Scusate volevo quotare la notizia!


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco alcune delle foto odierne riportate sul sito Repubblica. In una di queste foto, alle spalle di Bee sembra comparire il giornalista Alessandro Alciato.*



che sfacciato, già lo adoro


----------



## alcyppa (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco alcune delle foto odierne riportate sul sito Repubblica. In una di queste foto, alle spalle di Bee sembra comparire il giornalista Alessandro Alciato.*



E' proprio Alciato


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Su TL stasera Franco Ordine darà novità sulla cessione del Milan



Aggrappati a Ordine


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Aggrappati a Ordine



Cmq notizie sui cinesi e non su Mr Bee


----------



## Albijol (27 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *DA SKY : Dopo le ore 23.30 Alciato dirà perché per lui la trattativa è in dirittura di arrivo e ha detto che Bee non è assolutamente un " povero " o un truffatore come qualcuno ha cercato di far credere*



Sì come no quelli di Forbes gli hanno fatto i conti in tasca, ha pochissimi milioni di euro di assets, Alciato super ridicolo.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Aprile 2015)

Ma è mai possibile che negli ultimi anni....tutto ciò che ci riguarda....dal mercato,agli allenatori....e adesso anche la società....siano sempre e soltanto confusioni,casini,contraddizioni e misteri??!!! ....una gloriosa società allo sfascio totale!!!! Grazie Bresidende...grazie


----------



## Dany20 (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco alcune delle foto odierne riportate sul sito Repubblica. In una di queste foto, alle spalle di Bee sembra comparire il giornalista Alessandro Alciato.*


Che classe. xD Comunque credo molto a queste foto. Sono più di un inizio.


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Pellegatti a Milan channel ha detto che l'incontro tra Mr Bee e Berlusconi avverrà mercoledi e non domani


Un altro sforzo, Presidente, lasciamo passare anche mercoledì e giovedì 30 è arrivato... e salutiamo Bee ed Alciato.


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

*Ravezzani:Cessione Milan è cosa fatta con i cinesi*
*Ordine su Mr Bee,nessuno del Milan lo ha invitato *


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani:Cessione Milan è cosa fatta con i cinesi*
> *Ordine su Mr Bee,nessuno del Milan lo ha invitato *


Non avevamo dubbi.


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani:Cessione Milan è cosa fatta con i cinesi*
> *Ordine su Mr Bee,nessuno del Milan lo ha invitato *


A chi dobbiamo credere? Sky sostiene l'esatto opposto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani:Cessione Milan è cosa fatta con i cinesi*
> *Ordine su Mr Bee,nessuno del Milan lo ha invitato *



Vabè questo è venuto a fare shopping con la moglie, altro che Milan


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani:Cessione Milan è cosa fatta con i cinesi*
> *Ordine su Mr Bee,nessuno del Milan lo ha invitato *



Cioè Bee viene a Milano, Alciato gli fa un book e un video di quelli che si fanno ad un matrimonio, e non sarebbe manco invitato? Ne stiamo sentendo davvero di tutti i colori.


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> A chi dobbiamo credere? Sky sostiene l'esatto opposto.



Ahah han detto che è già tanto se lo ricevono ad Arcore


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Aprile 2015)

Manca solo che gli fanno il pernacchione.

In pratica si stanno facendo "grasse risate" su Mr.Bee.

Boh.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani:Cessione Milan è cosa fatta con i cinesi*
> *Ordine su Mr Bee,nessuno del Milan lo ha invitato *





Boh però Alciato è troppo sicuro. Però è anche vero che Ordine ha un canale diverso.

Ravezzani pure è vicino a B. ?


----------



## markjordan (27 Aprile 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> A chi dobbiamo credere? Sky sostiene l'esatto opposto.


a Berlusconi ?
visto che e' lui che ha RIdetto di aver venduto ai cinesi
magari bee e' l'intermediario


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Manca solo che gli fanno il pernacchione.
> 
> In pratica si stanno facendo grasse risate su Mr.Bee



Hanno anche riconfermato che non esiste nessuna penale con Mr Bee,il Milan dovrà solo pagare il costo della Due diligence che si aggira tra i 400 e i 600 mila euro


----------



## markjordan (27 Aprile 2015)

ma ravezzani ha parlato col ministro cinese o ha letto qui ?
sappiamo da mesi
ordine conferma il progetto
berlusconi presidente onorario

le facce degli interisti in studio , ahahah
se succcede ....


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Franco Ordine: 1.1 miliardi di euro compresi i debiti con le banche(250 milioni),Berlusconi presidente onorario


----------



## Dany20 (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> *Ravezzani:Cessione Milan è cosa fatta con i cinesi*
> *Ordine su Mr Bee,nessuno del Milan lo ha invitato *


Oh ma seriamente non si capisce più nulla!


----------



## Snake (27 Aprile 2015)

l'unica cosa certa è che qualcuno farà una gran figura di letame


----------



## just (27 Aprile 2015)

La faccia di ruiu era tutto uno spettacolo.Sottolinerei il concetto di ravezzani che parla di potenza di fuoco finanziaria ....


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa certa è che qualcuno farà una gran figura di letame



Sì, e al momento giocherei un sesterzo su Alciato. ormai tutti gli altri sono allineati con i cinesi.


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa certa è che qualcuno farà una gran figura di letame



Bellinazzooo hahahha


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Aprile 2015)

Ravezzani rivolgendosi a un preoccupato Franco Melli: "*Pallotta gli fa una pippa ai cinesi*"


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa certa è che qualcuno farà una gran figura di letame



Esatto, pensa questi a San Siro un domani con che faccia intervistano il proprietario Bee


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2015)

Se la pista principale sono i cinesi, allora Bee chi è? Cosa c'entra col Milan?


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se la pista principale sono i cinesi, allora Bee chi è? Cosa c'entra col Milan?



Specchietto per le allodole...


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se la pista principale sono i cinesi, allora Bee chi è? Cosa c'entra col Milan?





ralf ha scritto:


> Specchietto per le allodole...



Secondo me (se crediamo alle altre voci), è solo per farsi pubblicità. sarà anche pubblicità negativa ma meglio che niente.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se la pista principale sono i cinesi, allora Bee chi è? Cosa c'entra col Milan?



Ordine e gli altri in studio lo hanno dipinto come un buffone ed un "poveraccio". Sottolineavano il fatto che è arrivato in pompa magna (con l'ausilio di Alciato e Repubblica), e che questo comportamento è impensabile per uno che vuole comprare il Milan.

Hanno riportato le foto di Repubblica di oggi continuando a sbeffeggiarlo.

Boh..non so che pensare


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Comunque hanno anche fatto capire che il Milan in futuro potrebbe effettuare la preparazione in Cina


----------



## markjordan (27 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Esatto, pensa questi a San Siro un domani con che faccia intervistano il proprietario Bee


x cui ritieni la fininvest sputtani il suo giornalee a favore degli amatissimi sky e repubblica
oppure ordine svia con il supporto degli amatissimi sky e repubblica

beh credo poco ad entrambe le ipotesi 0001%

invece credo un minimo a bee intermediario dei cinesi 0.1%


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Comunque hanno anche fatto capire che il Milan in futuro potrebbe effettuare la preparazione in Cina



Si. Ravezzani parlava anche di stage riguardo a giocatori Cinesi che giocherebbero in futuro nel Milan.

Sottolineava più volte come questo passaggio di proprietà sia quasi epocale ed unico. Infatti più volte rimarcava come non si tratta dello sceicco di turno che compra un club, ma qualcosa di molto più grande.


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2015)

Dite che la sicurezza immensa di Alciato derivi esclusivamente dalla sua arroganza? Non so, può essere. Io comunque per non rimanere deluso aspetto a cantar vittoria.

La fonte di Ordine chi sarebbe? Berlusconi?


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Si. Ravezzani parlava anche di stage riguardo a giocatori Cinesi che giocherebbero in futuro nel Milan.
> 
> Sottolineava più volte come questo passaggio di proprietà sia quasi epocale ed unico. Infatti più volte rimarcava come non si tratta dello sceicco di turno che compra un club, ma qualcosa di molto più grande.



Però oltre al nome della Apec Foundation non hanno fatto gli altri nomi che ci sono dietro alla cordata


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Aprile 2015)

Io non ci credo che TL indovina tutto e Sky abbocca alla sola del secolo dai, è inverosimile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me (se crediamo alle altre voci), è solo per farsi pubblicità. sarà anche pubblicità negativa ma meglio che niente.


Sarebbe uno che sta fingendo di voler comprare il Milan?  E nel caso perché scomodarsi per venire fin qua? Perché tirarsi dietro Repubblica e Alciato? Capisco volersi fare pubblicità ma così è troppo, andare in altri paesi fingendo di voler comprare qualcosa. 
Come se un piccolo imprenditore italiano andasse in Thailandia e fingesse di voler comprare una grande azienda tirandosi dietro i giornali, per che cosa? Per un po' di pubblicità in un paese a caso? Perché poi è venuto proprio qui in Italia? Mi puzza.


----------



## markjordan (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe uno che sta fingendo di voler comprare il Milan?


x me e' serio
ma silvio preferisce l'altra cordata di cinesi (appoggio statale)


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Aprile 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Dite che la sicurezza immensa di Alciato derivi esclusivamente dalla sua arroganza? Non so, può essere. Io comunque per non rimanere deluso aspetto a cantar vittoria.
> 
> La fonte di Ordine chi sarebbe? Berlusconi?



Non so se si tratti di arroganza. Secondo me Alciato è in balia di Mr. Bee. 
E' lui che gli passa ogni sorta di informazione. E le foto di oggi testimoniano ciò.

Quindi o sarà il giornalista principe di tutta questa trattativa o beccherà la sola del secolo da Mr.Bee.

La fonte di Ravezzani è "qualcuno molto vicino a Berlusconi" (parole sue). Quella di Ordine non saprei..



ralf ha scritto:


> Però oltre al nome della Apec Foundation non hanno fatto gli altri nomi che ci sono dietro alla cordata



Giusto.
Parlavano di "imprenditori" che non avrebbero problemi a sborsare 200-300 milioni per rifare la squadra, dietro l'avallo del Governo Cinese!


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe uno che sta fingendo di voler comprare il Milan?  E nel caso perché scomodarsi per venire fin qua? Perché tirarsi dietro Repubblica e Alciato? Capisco volersi fare pubblicità ma così è troppo, andare in altri paesi fingendo di voler comprare qualcosa.
> Come se un piccolo imprenditore italiano andasse in Thailandia e fingesse di voler comprare una grande azienda tirandosi dietro i giornali, per che cosa? Per un po' di pubblicità in un paese a caso? Perché poi è venuto proprio qui in Italia? Mi puzza.



Perchè il contorno mediatico è più efficace (anche la figura di melma sarà più efficacce ma evidentemente a lui sta bene così). Effettivamente è strano che Alciato sia ancora così ferreo nella sua posizione ed è per questo che diamo ancora corda a Bee.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Aprile 2015)

ma sta notizia incredibile di Alciato quando arriva?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perchè il contorno mediatico è più efficace (anche la figura di melma sarà più efficacce ma evidentemente a lui sta bene così). Effettivamente è strano che Alciato sia ancora così ferreo nella sua posizione ed è per questo che diamo ancora corda a Bee.


Ma perché è venuto qui in Italia e non in un altro paese? Perché finge di voler comprare il Milan e non un'altra società? No, mi puzza, non avrebbe alcun senso.


----------



## URABALO (27 Aprile 2015)

Stiamo tranquilli,di Berlusconi si può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto,ma è:

1)Un uomo che sa fiutare gli affari,non lascerà mai il Milan a personaggi discutibili.

2)Se prendiamo i suoi 30 anni di presidenza nella sua globalità sono stati un DREAM,nessuna squadra in questo arco di tempo ha saputo vincere più champions del Milan e disputare più finali della stessa competizione,aggiungerei con squadre alcune entrate davvero nella leggenda di questo sport e portando il marchio Milan al vertice del calcio mondiale per anni e anni.

Quindi prendendo in esame questi due punti è scontato pensare che a differenza dell'Inter noi saremo destinati a finire nelle mani di gente capace per soldi e ambizioni di riportarci ai fasti di un tempo.
E qui mi sento di ringraziare davvero il presidente.
Se il Milan è davvero così ambito in un mercato in continua espansione come quello orientale lo dobbiamo a quanto ha saputo fare Berlusconi in questi 30 anni di presidenza.


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe uno che sta fingendo di voler comprare il Milan?  E nel caso perché scomodarsi per venire fin qua? Perché tirarsi dietro Repubblica e Alciato? Capisco volersi fare pubblicità ma così è troppo, andare in altri paesi fingendo di voler comprare qualcosa.
> Come se un piccolo imprenditore italiano andasse in Thailandia e fingesse di voler comprare una grande azienda tirandosi dietro i giornali, per che cosa? Per un po' di pubblicità in un paese a caso? Perché poi è venuto proprio qui in Italia? Mi puzza.



nono se ne è fatta di pubblicità,dall'Equipe francese,media cinesi,addirittura in Tailandia non lo conosceva nessuno prima dell'interessamento per il Milan


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma perché è venuto qui in Italia e non in un altro paese? Perché finge di voler comprare il Milan e non un'altra società? No, mi puzza, non avrebbe alcun senso.



Anche per me è strano ma è l'unica ipotesi realistica secondo me. Oppure potrebbe essere in buona fede, ma mi pare strano che non si sia accorto che ci sono i cinesi a trattare con Berlusconi.


----------



## markjordan (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma perché è venuto qui in Italia e non in un altro paese? Perché finge di voler comprare il Milan e non un'altra società? No, mi puzza, non avrebbe alcun senso.


mica finge
ordine ha ammesso la diligence di bee


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ma sta notizia incredibile di Alciato quando arriva?



Ordine diceva prima di mezzanotte per anticipare la Repubblica domani...


----------



## Renegade (27 Aprile 2015)

Non posso mettermi a leggere tutte le pagine che avete scritto, però dai pochi aggiornamenti che ho seguito:

Alciato ha parlato di Selfie fatti da Mr.Bee insieme a Berlusconi, resi però privati e non pubblici. E la cosa mi fa ridere, perché fino a prova contraria i selfie fatti ci sono e son quelli coi cinesi. Quindi si sta parlando del nulla.

Quanto a Mr.Bee in Italia, ormai è documentato. Sinceramente non mi aspettavo venisse veramente. A questo punto qualcosa sta accadendo davvero. Ma cosa?

In attesa, forza Cina.


----------



## just (27 Aprile 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo che TL indovina tutto e Sky abbocca alla sola del secolo dai, è inverosimile



Non è stato chiuso nulla per cui finché non si firma non puoi scartare nessuna proposta.Come al solito Berlusconi chiacchiera.... Vuole dire che tra le due proposte fattegli lui preferisce quella dei cinesi.Se Mr bee rilancia vedi come cambiano le cose.....

Il discorso ovvio e' che Mr bee non conosce la proposta dei cinesi...d' altro canto le due diligence sono due e ci sono procedure da rispettare . Ripeto Berlusconi chiacchiera troppo


Ps: non so se ha esagerato ma ravezzani ha detto " non si tratta del solito sceicco o oligarca russo".....vabbè che si tratta della Cina ma non è che ha calcato un po l'amore mano?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche per me è strano ma è l'unica ipotesi realistica secondo me. Oppure potrebbe essere in buona fede, ma mi pare strano che non si sia accorto che ci sono i cinesi a trattare con Berlusconi.


Io vorrei credere che lui stia coi cinesi ma possibile che Alciato non lo sappia? Mah.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ordine diceva prima di mezzanotte per anticipare la Repubblica domani...



mh, ha ancora 40 min per stupirci. Chissà che cosa epocale ci dovrà mai comunicare!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> mica finge
> ordine ha ammesso la diligence di bee


Mah, io escludo aste tra diligence, perché se Berlusconi ha davvero intenzione di vendere da tot tempo a questa parte, allora il Milan è già venduto. Questi non sono affari che si sbrigano in un mesetto o due.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io vorrei credere che lui stia coi cinesi ma possibile che Alciato non lo sappia? Mah.



Oltre a non saperlo Alciato non lo sa nessun altro giornalista interessato. Ormai è da escludere.

Forse può essere interessato alla fetta che i cinesi ancora non si prendono (quel 30% rimanente).


----------



## markjordan (27 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah, io escludo aste tra diligence, perché se Berlusconi ha davvero intenzione di vendere da tot tempo a questa parte, allora il Milan è già venduto. Questi non sono affari che si sbrigano in un mesetto o due.


si ipotizza
ma quello lo penso da tempo(gia' venduto)


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

*Questo è il topic su Mr Bee. Le notizie sulla cordata cinese riportatele nell'altro.

Altri post non in linea con quanto scritto verranno cancellati.*


----------



## Frikez (27 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *DA SKY : Dopo le ore 23.30 Alciato dirà perché per lui la trattativa è in dirittura di arrivo e ha detto che Bee non è assolutamente un " povero " o un truffatore come qualcuno ha cercato di far credere*



.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

Per il momento, nessuna notizia di Alciato su Sky. Aspettiamo.


----------



## aleslash (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per il momento, nessuna notizia di Alciato su Sky. Aspettiamo.



Attendiamo...


----------



## URABALO (27 Aprile 2015)

Io non credo a Mr Bee perché non penso che una società ambita come la nostra possa finire nelle mani di un personaggio così misterioso.
Che sogni di prendersi il Milan non ci sono dubbi,che voglia farsi nel frattempo anche un po' di pubblicità anche qui pochi dubbi.
Il suo modo di porsi in questa trattativa è stato diciamo abbastanza atipico,già ai primi rumors usciti su di lui parlava già come fosse il nuovo proprietario.
E' il Personaggio di questa telenovela che in molti appunto cavalcano,ma non sarà il vincitore.

Il Milan in tutti questi anni è stato accostato a sceicchi,russi,ora appunto i cinesi con l'appoggio del governo stesso,figuriamoci se un Mr Bee qualsiasi possa farla franca quando un simile club notizie reali o meno viene da anni non a caso accostato a certi colossi.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Questo è il topic su Mr Bee. Le notizie sulla cordata cinese riportatele nell'altro.
> 
> Altri post non in linea con quanto scritto verranno cancellati.*



.


----------



## Dapone (27 Aprile 2015)

ho visto il video del servizio di sky di oggi pomeriggio.
dalle immagini Bee sembra un manichino messo davanti le telecamere che si presta per le foto.

c'è un momento in cui, seduto ad una scrivania, iphone in una mano e cornetta del telefono nell'altra che fa finta di telefonare.

sono perplesso, ma spero si risolva presto.
[MENTION=291]Dapone[/MENTION], post modificato. Al prossimo link esterno inserito, ban

sorry non sapevo.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2015)

Arriva Alciato


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2015)

Tutti sul 200


----------



## ralf (28 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arriva Alciato



sisi figlio della donna più ricca di Australia,ma dove?


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2015)

*Alciato su Mr Bee a Sky. Ecco le sue novità:"Mercoledì Mr Bee incontrerà Silvio Berlusconi ad Arcore. Il thailandese non sarà allo stadio. Le parti si vedranno. E solo se Berlusconi dirà di no, si farà avanti la cordata cinese. Se riuscirà a comprare il Milan Mr Bee si appoggerà ad una banca di Abu Dhabi, l'Ads Security, e ad una banca di Hong Kong". *


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2015)

Califfato califfato califfato + china bank china bank   

La banca di Abu Dhabi di proprietà del fratello del city  STO MALE


----------

